# not using return tix



## Bill4728 (Sep 18, 2008)

We will be flying to Europe next spring. We'll roundtrip out of Paris, but we'll also need to fly from Venice to Paris. 

To fly from Venice to Paris it will cost about $150 roundtrip or $1200 one way. So, I'm buying a round trip ( and not using the return to Venice). And I'll be flying the same airline on the roundtrip from the US as my round trip from Venice. 


My question is if I schedule the return trip from Paris to Venice ( that I'm not going to use) for a week after we fly back home to the US,  will the airline be able to figure out that we will not be using the return trip to Venice and will it cause me any problems?


----------



## Jimster (Sep 18, 2008)

*ticekts*

Well about the worst that can happen is they can freeze your frequent flyer account or close it altogether.  The airlines take a dim view of this practice.  Of course, that's not necessarily what they will do.  In all likelihood nothing will be said.  It is also somewhat dependent upon the airline.  You would get a better response from flyertalk.   I would suggest adding the specifics of the airline there though.


----------



## dwsupt (Sep 18, 2008)

*no problem*

As long as the US to Paris and Paris to US ticket is a seperate ticket you will be fine.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 18, 2008)

IMHO, taking a LCC (like easyJet, MyJet, or Vueling) one-way from Venice to Paris, is a better bet than disregarding the fare rule and possibly incurring the wrath of your favorite carrier.  Sure, nothing may come of it, but why risk it when you do not need to.  See www.skyscanner.net and www.whichbudget.com.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 19, 2008)

Easyjet was great!!  Thanks.  It doesn't have my dates yet ( it runs about 6 months ahead and I'm fly in 8 months) but it looks like it will get me on a flight out of the main Venice airport into CGD at the time I wanted at a great price. 

PS I had tried Ryan air but it was flying only out of of a secondary airport and had bad flight times too.


----------



## driftdiver (Sep 21, 2008)

*Only book properly nested trips*

If you were going to book the nested fare trip to Venice (and I understand that you are now not planning to do so) and not use the return ticket, there are a few things to consider:

Nesting trips is generally allowed in the fare rules, but only A-to-B, then B-to-C, then C-to-B, and finally B-to-A.  This is end-on-end. What you proposed is booking A-to-B, then B-to-C, then B-to-A, finally C-to-B, which will not be a legal booking.  That can be trouble just because its booked that way, the no-show plan notwithstanding.

On the same airline, the computer *could* determine that this is not an end-on-end trip if the return date on second trip was after the return date of the first round trip.  That *could* result in the cancellation of the return on the first trip or the whole itinerary, potentially while you are in Paris.

If you were going to no-show the correctly nested inner return trip C-to-B, one should not do the nested flight on the same airline, or at least not with the same (or any) frequent flier number on the second trip.

I suppose one could cancel the second leg of legitimate properly nested end-on-end trip (in your case traveling back to Paris,) while in Venice but I would do so by calling the airline and actually canceling it, with a reason.  I would not no-show the inner return flight, especially on the same airline.  But, morally perhaps, you are still flying afoul of the inner ticket fare rules by doing this.

It sounds like you are on the best path though, IMHO, to do this legitimately with a one-way fare.


----------

